# IS there an issue with the Stream and H.264 ?



## HF444 (Dec 17, 2006)

IS there still an issue with the Stream and H.264 ?
An issue with H.264 was mentioned earlier in this thread.

Has this been resolved, or fixed ?

Is it hardware or software , and is TIVO going to fix it ( either way ) ?

Anyone like to provide any further clarifications or descriptions of this issue,
and if it is not resolved,
and where it's current (and possible future) status might be headed.

Thanks.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, the Stream (software or hardware; the cause of the limitation is unknown) is currently unable to output native H.264 channels from a Tivo. 

If you attempt to stream one of the channels, it simply error out.

Tivo hasn't given any public direction on the issue, probably because the number of users with H.264 channels is still pretty small.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

the hardware specs state that it is supported....


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

TiVo released a newer version of the IOS app. Thinking that H.264 support was finally added due to more cable companies going to that format, to my displeasure, I found out that only the icon and splash screen has changed. Way to make progress TiVo!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why would you think that? Did it say so in what is included in the update? Most apps are adding tweaks over new features with updates.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

H.264 support is most likely going to require an update to the software on the Stream itself.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Why would you think that? Did it say so in what is included in the update? Most apps are adding tweaks over new features with updates.


I thought that, because they haven't come out and admitted that it DOESN'T work with H.264. Plain and simple.


----------

